# Oh gosh! I want these!!



## Sherbert-Kisses (Feb 7, 2010)

Women's Pink Irregular Choice Iced Gem Abigail Ankle at Schuh

A creative design from Irregular Choice - well, what else would you expect? Striped fabric upper with leather sections throughout and a large tie feature on the front. Velvet effect lining and a manageable heel height of 9.5cm


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 7, 2010)

I think they definitely suit your style, I could see you rocking those


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 7, 2010)

oooh love the style and colour, although I absolutely could not rock them...

I imagine kind of gothic, lolita slash j-pop kind of look, or 1940s retro..


----------



## Lucy (Feb 7, 2010)

i so couldn't wear them! lol

but you could! hehe


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Feb 7, 2010)

Haha



Love how everyone knows my quirky style when it comes to clothes/shoes





They're Â£70 and I cannot justify getting them but someone my boyfriend knows works in Schuh so I may be having a little look at what her discount is like


----------



## lovelysarahg (Feb 7, 2010)

I like!

I don't think I would quite be able to rock them though sadly.


----------



## Karren (Feb 7, 2010)

I get dizzy just looking at them! Lol.


----------



## Tyari (Feb 7, 2010)

they are definitely interesting to look at!


----------



## bCreative (Feb 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I get dizzy just looking at them! Lol.


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a few shoes from irregular choice that I love... I am a fan of interesting shoes, makes wearing all black not so... all black.


----------



## Roxie (Feb 8, 2010)

Super cute!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 8, 2010)

Haha those rock! I'd wear that style but not in pink... maybe a nice black/teal or black/burgundy mix and Id love em!


----------



## twistedm (Feb 8, 2010)

they are hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chruix (Feb 9, 2010)

I see girls wear stuffs like that in Japan. Yes that's some kind of gothic lolita fashion.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 9, 2010)

As much as I would DIE to wear those, I'd probably break my neck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am WAY to uncoordinated to wear heals



Flats for me, babes!


----------



## trinka99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Goregous! Love those shoes!


----------



## Angel.Marie76 (Feb 25, 2010)

Those are definitely some punky shoes. I could think of a few gothic lolita-type outfits that would rock those out well, or Candy Striper maybe?


----------



## Ricci (Feb 26, 2010)

These are more like my style


----------



## Angel.Marie76 (Feb 26, 2010)

Those are SO hot! I'm already pretty tall as it is though, so you can keep 'em.. 3-4" is my limit unless I want to come off Amazonian.


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Feb 26, 2010)

The pink one are soooo cute.. Love them !!

The red one are also cute, but not really my style hehe


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These are more like my style
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...queen/nice.jpg

Oh, I LOVE those!


----------



## Chaeli (Mar 2, 2010)

I love them. They are totally gorgeous!


----------

